# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  استفاده همزمان از عكس پيش زمينه تمام صفحه و رنگ پيش زمينه بعد از حذف عكس

## rakhshanmt

سلام

من در براي اچ تي ام ال از يك كد براي تغيير رنگ پيش زمينه استفاده مي كنم و از يك كد  براي عكس پيش زمينه و خب اگه عكس قرار بگيره بطور تمام صفحه ديگه نميشه رنگ پيش زمينه رو تغيير داد و اون كد رنگ بيخوده . من مي خوام  براي كد رنگ دوتا چك باكسي قرار بدم كه پيش فرضش روي اون باكسي كه  عكس نمايش داده ميشه كليك خورده بشه و با كليك روي چك باكس دومي در همون لحظه عكس ديگه نشون داده نشه

كد ساده واسه عكس پيش زمينه بصورت زيره
<body background="آدرس عكس">
چجوري بهش دستور بدم كه تو خود صفحه اچ تي ام ال خاصيت تعريف بشه كه با كليك روي چك باكس ديگه اي اون عكس همون لحظه پاك بشه از پيش زمينه . در واقع با كليك بر اون كد عكس ناديده گرفته بشه.

البته كدش مي خوام جوري باشه كه بتونم خاصيت چپ و راست صفحه يا هرجاي صفحه رو بهش بدم


ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام
> چجوري بهش دستور بدم كه تو خود صفحه اچ تي ام ال خاصيت تعريف بشه كه با كليك روي چك باكس ديگه اي اون عكس همون لحظه پاك بشه از پيش زمينه . در واقع با كليك بر اون كد عكس ناديده گرفته بشه. ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد


سلام.
برای CheckBox خودتون، باید change event رو بگیرید. هر وقت این event رخ داد، بدین روش می تونید background رو به اون چیزی که مایل هستید تغییر بدید.


موفق باشید.

*پاورقی:* لطفا از این پس HTML و JavaScript های مربوطه رو قرار بدید تا سریعتر و دقیقتر پاسخ بگیرید.

----------


## rakhshanmt

من از چيزايي كه گفتي زياد سر در نميارم . نمي دونم . اين دوتا كد رو هم خودم نساختم از جايي گرفتم و كمي ويرايش كردمشون



body background="C:\Documents and Settings\XPUltimate\Desktop\Untitled.jpg"




<!-- Start of Change BackGround Color-->


<Center>
<FORM>

<SELECT name="ccGround" size="1" onChange=(document.bgColor=ccGround.options[ccGround.selectedIndex].value) <span lang=AR-SA
style='font-size:9.0pt;line-height:115%;font-family:"Tahoma";
color:#00000',"sans-serif" dir=RTL style='margin-bottom'>>
FONT FACE="tahoma";

<OPTION value="FFFFFF" target="1" selected>سفيد
<OPTION value="#F3FFFF" target="1">سبز كمرنگ
<OPTION value="#FFF3F3" target="1">قرمز كمرنگ
<OPTION value="#E3ECF1" target="1">آبي روشن
<OPTION value="#FBFEE2" target="1">زرد روشن
<OPTION value="#ECD8F8" target="1">بنفش روشن
<OPTION value="#DFEDE9" target="1">سبز روشن
<OPTION value="#E8E8E8" target="1">طوسي روشن<OPTION value="#F9D7D7" target="1">قرمز روشن
<OPTION value="#D6FEFC" target="1">سبز،آبي
<OPTION value="#E3EFF1" target="1">طوسي مايل آبي
<OPTION value="EFE800" target="1"> زرد تيره
<OPTION value="#E7D8C3" target="1">زرد،قرمز
<OPTION value="C#‎‎‎5D5FE" target="1">آبي
</SELECT>



<FONT FACE="tahoma";Color:"#BA1B1C";font size=2.0pt;>
 :رنگ پيش زمينه </FONT> </FORM></Center>
<!-- Start of Change BackGround Color-->


اگه بگيد چيكار كنم و خمون چيزايي كه گفتي ممنون ميشم

----------


## rakhshanmt

در ضمن بايد يگم كه من اين كدها رو نمي خوام بصورت آنلاين استفاده كنم . بلكه بصورت آفلاين

----------


## rakhshanmt

كسي نيست كمكم كمه و به سوالم جواب بده و كدي رو كه دنبالشم بهم بده

----------

